
Wuhan Institute of Virology - aazaa
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wuhan_Institute_of_Virology
======
sabalaba
Only BSL4 lab in Mainland China. Built with French assistance. Was
controversial because a culture of open communication is important to
maintaining BSL4 standards.

